# Best time to shop?



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

We’re finding lineups are the worst since the pandemic began. Tried to visit Costco today. The lineup was 50% around the building. Picked up some propane and was allowed to Enter The auto centre to pay. Then we left. 

How are you finding Lineups? best time to shop? I’m beginning to wonder if extended hours would be more efficient and safe. Looking ahead......lineups in the dead of winter would be brutal if this continues.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

That to me if generally true indicates people are being stupid. It indicates to me that they think there is less risk today than there was before. 

Once we found our way to shop safely by using pick-ups and home deliveries, WHY would we change that? For those who could not get pick-ups or home deliveries easily enough (major cities primarily) and who then had to risk going into the stores themselves, why would they change how often they were willing to risk that or why would more people start doing that than were before?

There is no logic to lineups getting worse except for the false logic that it is safer to do so and that they should relax their previous habits.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I go to smaller stores, and check Google Maps to see when they have fewer visitors.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I have yet to enter a store of any kind and have no intention of doing so in the near future. There is NOTHING I NEED that requires me to do so. 

What we have found is that the wait time for a pick-up from PC Superstore, Canadian Tire, Home Hardware, etc. has become significantly less. Where it was difficult to get even a slot 2 weeks out before, they are now available as little as 3-4 days in advance.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Home Depot curb side Is very long in my area. Ordered stuff on Saturday, called today for an update. Rep told me up to 12 days.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Longtimeago said:


> That to me if generally true indicates people are being stupid. It indicates to me that they think there is less risk today than there was before.
> 
> Once we found our way to shop safely by using pick-ups and home deliveries, WHY would we change that? For those who could not get pick-ups or home deliveries easily enough (major cities primarily) and who then had to risk going into the stores themselves, why would they change how often they were willing to risk that or why would more people start doing that than were before?
> 
> There is no logic to lineups getting worse except for the false logic that it is safer to do so and that they should relax their previous habits.


no grocery delivery in my area and pickUp is limited to Walmart. I wish the local nofrills would start allowing pickups.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> I go to smaller stores, and check Google Maps to see when they have fewer visitors.


is there a feature in Google Maps that shows lineups or wait times?


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Money172375 said:


> Home Depot curb side Is very long in my area. Ordered stuff on Saturday, called today for an update. Rep told me up to 12 days.


What is it that you want to pick up from Home Depot? Is it not available somewhere else like Home Hardware and are there none near you that you could check on?

You say Walmart is your only pick-up for groceries. No PC Superstore or Lowlaws, no small local groceries doing pick-up service? How hard have you looked for an alternative?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I find different stores have different busy times around here. Best just to make note of when they are not busy and shop then. It is a hit and miss but a good thing here is stores are slowly returning to regular hours instead of reduced covid hours.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Our local grocery stores are Costco, no frills, food basics, zehrs. There is a food land but selection Is very poor and they don’t offer pickup. An independent (pc) grocer is about 40 mins away. I suppose we could use zehrs for pickup if desperate but we find their prices can be almost double.

for Home Depot, we’re trying to match some precious purchase items. We have a home hardware but you can’t get through on their phones.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> is there a feature in Google Maps that shows lineups or wait times?


Yes, search for the store, and there will be a small bar graph below it.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> Yes, search for the store, and there will be a small bar graph below it.


Got it. Thanks


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> We’re finding lineups are the worst since the pandemic began. Tried to visit Costco today. The lineup was 50% around the building. Picked up some propane and was allowed to Enter The auto centre to pay. Then we left.
> 
> How are you finding Lineups? best time to shop? I’m beginning to wonder if extended hours would be more efficient and safe. Looking ahead......lineups in the dead of winter would be brutal if this continues.


I think it definitely matters between stores. I have been tracking and monitoring since this started for my area. There are apps out there especially for Costco, but it requires crowd-sourcing so not always up to date. I have found tryng to use live time feeds doesn't work for me because my nearest Costco is 30 minutes away, so a lot changes during those times.

Things that seem to increase how busy a place is (at least in the larger cities: 

Friday to Sunday generally are busier
Any week prior to a long weekend or special event (like mother's day)
The first day a flyer takes in effect (if the store has flyers)
First of the month, and mid month where there are either normal 'pay days'
If there is a government benefit payment, coming up, often the first of the month and possible the 15th. That week proceeding government payouts has a higher spike
If you have a Friday that is the first of the month, is the worst especially if there are new sales.
First thing in the morning is awful, especially if the store has designated senior days. There is just more traffic. If you are senior, then go first thing as the hour starts, and be out before the regular shoppers come in. Costco is especially bad first thing in the morning because everyone wants to get a jump on the line. Unless you are looking for a hard to find item, go later.

Better times to go

Monday to Wednesday. If you are shopping sale items, you have a better chance on Monday
Later in the evening, dinner is good because people are making dinner
An hour to 45 minutes before store closing is usually less busy, and at Costco you have a pretty good chance in finding more difficult items as they are restocking for the morning
Mid afternoon isn't a bad time ( around 2) as people are still doing their regular day stuff. At about 4, there is sometimes a little line up as people are trying to get in before dinner
Really nice days because more people want to enjoy the weather


For me, I do most of my shopping on line. For Costco, it try to arrange my trips on a Tuesday around 3 pm that is not before the long weekend or the very end or beginning of the month. I time it that I am in before any government cheques are out. I also am on a local Costco facebook page where I have been monitoring feedback for months now.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Money172375 said:


> Home Depot curb side Is very long in my area. Ordered stuff on Saturday, called today for an update. Rep told me up to 12 days.


I won't do pickup at Home Depot or any store of that nature if I'm buying wood because I want to personally select straight or non-flawed boards. For example, I bought wood for a deck last week and had to sort through 40 - 5/4x 6" boards to find 24 straight ones.

But I'm retired and if I go early in the morning there's never a lineup.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> I find different stores have different busy times around here. Best just to make note of when they are not busy and shop then.


Yeah, I think that's the reality. Different patterns for different stores.

There are a couple grocery stores I like, and I found that 2 pm - 3 pm is the sweet spot for both of them. Never any lines (even during the worst of the lock down), not busy.

You just have to experiment and try different times.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We always avoid Costco near the 15. 30th of the month and on Fridays. 

Went this past Saturday 45 @ 5;15. 45 minutes prior to closing. Walked right in. No problem. Two weeks ago the Costco clerk at the door told me that the best time at that store was 30-45 minutes before closing...walk right in. So, that is what I did.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

ian said:


> Two weeks ago the Costco clerk at the door told me that the best time at that store was 30-45 minutes before closing...walk right in. So, that is what I did.


Drove through the Costco lot 15 mins before closing last night ... it was packed so we went home.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Prairie Guy said:


> I won't do pickup at Home Depot or any store of that nature if I'm buying wood because I want to personally select straight or non-flawed boards. For example, I bought wood for a deck last week and had to sort through 40 - 5/4x 6" boards to find 24 straight ones.
> 
> But I'm retired and if I go early in the morning there's never a lineup.


You would have done better to find somewhere that sells proper 2x6 deck boards. The 5/4ths nonsense only came along because people were too cheap to buy proper sized lumber for a deck.

A deck should feel 'solid' under your feet. The only way to get that feeling from a 5/4ths board is to use joists on 12 inch centres. I bet you aren't doing that are you.








Deck Material 5/4 x 6 or 2 X 6? - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


I have option of choosing 5/4 x 6 or 2 X 6 pressure treated surface wood. If 5/4 X 6 sufficient or should I choose 2 X 6? I tried to look up the




forums.redflagdeals.com





I also find that I can easily see that a deck has been built using 5/4ths vs. 2x6s and when I see a 5/4ths deck my immediate thought is 'cheapskate' and/or 'amateur'.


----------



## alexincash (May 27, 2020)

In terms of the big retailers, I find the best time to shop is either near closing or right before opening in the middle of the week. Weekends are generally very busy regardless of what time you're looking at. That being said, if you still encounter line-ups consider shopping at smaller businesses (if you can)


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hit and miss here in Kingston, and depends on the store; time of day etc. I can sometimes go by Walmart early afternoon and walk straight in, a half hour after coming out the lineup is down the front of the entire building.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

These shopping lines are going to continue for at least 2 years and maybe 3 years. (It will take a year to create the vaccine and another year to puncture a billion arms.)
How can a retail outlet brag about distancing when the employees need to use the subway to get to work?
I think that any city which requires public transit for employee travel is doomed.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Especially there're alternatives such as walking, bicyling, roller-skating, etc. in favourable weather on non-WAH days. As for the winter, there's always the TTC =Take The Car slogan. 

Back to topic: 3 pm Wednesdays during an extended coffee-break for this non-government employee.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Riding a street car is no different than a subway. There is no chance of distancing on public transit.

If people use cars, the traffic congestion would have the city at a standstill.

I will say it again ..... Cities are doomed. No employer is going to invest in a city business if the employees require travel on public transit. The cost of monitoring and the great possibility of an employee becoming infected while traveling to work is prohibitive.

it would be ridiculous to create a "distanced" workplace environment while still having employees travel in crowded transportation.

At this moment I look out my window towards the apartment building directly across the street and know that 4 out of 10 will be unemployed for at least 2 years.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

calm said:


> I think that any city which requires public transit for employee travel is doomed.


My city, with public transit operating, is working out fine.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I am sorry ..... I just don't understand your point.
I am not saying that people will not be allowed to use public transit.
I am saying that financial investment for business will not happen for any business which is spending money to create a distanced workplace and yet has the workforce using public transit.
It would be very stupid for any business to do this.
The financial investment into a business with 50 or more "tranined" employees is just too risky. What bank is going to finance such a risk?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

calm said:


> I am saying that financial investment for business will not happen for any business which is spending money to create a distanced workplace and yet has the workforce using public transit.


Not sure why you think this, businesses here have a percentage of their workforce using public transit and using a distanced workplace ... appears to be working fine so far.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I would think that the car manufacturing industry would discourage the use of public transit.
I don't know where I can check to see if my thoughts are accurate.
I just think that this might very well be true.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

While distancing measures are in place there is some sense in saying 'then how can they use public transit' as it negates distancing when they do that.

But you are assuming that distancing will continue to be in place long term. It may not. So there are two time periods to consider here. During distancing and after distancing no longer is required. You are also assuming the degree of risk remains as high.

In the case of a city like Winnipeg where cainvest lives calm, they currently have zero active cases in the entire province. Now that doesn't mean a new case/s can't occur tomorrow but it does mean the risk even for say a restaurant worker using public transit is very low at present. So if they use it to get to a restaurant which is now being allowed to open up at 50% capacity as Winnipeg restaurants are now going to be allowed to do, there is no real contradiction there. The risk is low enough to be considered acceptable both on the bus and in the restaurant.

If good testing and tracing measures are in place to avoid a resurgence of cases, then most of the public and businesses will be willing to accept the risk that still exists. There will be new cases and some people will die but that will be accepted.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> In the case of a city like Winnipeg where cainvest lives calm, they currently have zero active cases in the entire province.


We have 14 active cases as of yesterday.
Last reported case was on May 21st.
Zero in hospital for covid.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

cainvest said:


> We have 14 active cases as of yesterday.
> Last reported case was on May 21st.
> Zero in hospital for covid.


LOL, close enough.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> LOL, close enough.


14 is close enough to 0 I guess.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I understand the point or the information which you contributed to our discussion.
I am thinking about the city of Toronto (2.7 Million) and Montreal (1.7 Million) which are the hubs of Canadian economy.
Google Search shows Winnipeg population is 7 hundred thousand, and the city may be more able to adapt.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Finally made it into a Costco. Went at about 6pm. It was one of the best Costco experiences ever.....almost empty, no lineup for cashier. 

I find there are extremes with how some retailers control crowds....some are stingy and allow only a few...while others don’t have any control. So far, I’d say Costco, Walmart and Home Depot are very conservative. The grocery stores around us...not so much. And the service at Walmart and Home Depot has improved....the minute they see you wandering or looking for something...they offer to help.....all the In the name of getting you outta there.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Money172375 said:


> Finally made it into a Costco. Went at about 6pm. It was one of the best Costco experiences ever.....almost empty, no lineup for cashier.
> 
> I find there are extremes with how some retailers control crowds....some are stingy and allow only a few...while others don’t have any control. So far, I’d say Costco, Walmart and Home Depot are very conservative. The grocery stores around us...not so much. And the service at Walmart and Home Depot has improved....the minute they see you wandering or looking for something...they offer to help.....all the In the name of getting you outta there.


Funny about the 'get you outta there'. Restaurants have always worked on the basis of 'seat turnover' of customers. Get them in, feed them, get them out, get someone else in that seat. Now other businesses are having to start thinking that way as well because they have to limit the number of customers in the store at one time.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Five minute wait to get into Costco at 7:45 last night. We were hesitant to go because it is so close to month end. Longer line ups at the cash. We were in the car and on our way home by 8:20.....$300 dollars lighter and lots of grocery items. First time DW has been in any store since returning from Mexico on March 19.

Costco were handing out face masks to anyone who wanted one, plus the usual personal disinfectant items.

Looked at a bank statements yesteday. The last time we took out money from a Canadian ATM was in mid Jan. I have had the same $60. in my wallet since mid Jan. Everything has been on a credit card.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

ian said:


> Five minute wait to get into Costco at 7:45 last night. We were hesitant to go because it is so close to month end. Longer line ups at the cash. We were in the car and on our way home by 8:20.....$300 dollars lighter and lots of grocery items. First time DW has been in any store since returning from Mexico on March 19.
> 
> Costco were handing out face masks to anyone who wanted one, plus the usual personal disinfectant items.
> 
> Looked at a bank statements yesteday. The last time we took out money from a Canadian ATM was in mid Jan. I have had the same $60. in my wallet since mid Jan. Everything has been on a credit card.


yeah, I'm the same re taking cash from an ATM and having the same money in my pocket as I did several months ago. Silver lining.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I tried to get into a retail clothing store yesterday, came 30 minutes before closing and they told me to go home (not accepting anyone else).


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

ian said:


> Costco were handing out face masks to anyone who wanted one, plus the usual personal disinfectant items.


Well Costco just went from high to near bottom of my list for safe places.

No more disinfecting carts but they said at the door that masks wil be mandatory soon, which they are handing out for free. WTH, that's not part of the provincial guidelines given out here so I gather they are now going by their PR playbook. 

But the thing that really got me is, they were breaking 2m guideline as they had side-by-side tills open where the customers are passing less than 1m by each other. I asked the checkout person "why do you have that till open?" and her response was, get this ... "I didn't open it!". lol, so I changed my question, "Sorry, I mean why does Costco have that till open?" and the reply was "I don't know ...".

So to sum it up ...

Mandatory masks soon (not required by local guidelines)
Ignoring 2m spacing rules (required by local guidelines)
Costco now has gone from one of the best to one of the worst.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Our Costco gets high marks. Wipes and wash available upon entering, aisles one way, checkout measure distancing and plastic shield in fron of cashiers, also on final check upon exit.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

kcowan said:


> Our Costco gets high marks. Wipes and wash available upon entering, aisles one way, checkout measure distancing and plastic shield in fron of cashiers, also on final check upon exit.


Our Costco was very good before as well, just two weeks ago. Have you been in there recently? 

It looks like they have changed on May 26th, based on the info on their covid webpage.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I was super impressed with Costco. They are not disinfecting for everyone, but they are proving wipes and sanitizer. I had to get new glasses and was little concerned on how they would do the optical area. The new process is you must call for an appointment, (it was about 3 days out was the next time). We went and checked in. They had screening questions before I was allowed in. They gave a tray for me to try glasses. Any thing I touched needed to go in the tray for sanitization. There was plexiglass and all staff had masks on. floor was labelled one way. When it came to adjustments, they asked me to put on the glasses and gave me instructions so they could adjust. They had a promo for the second pair at $100 off, so 2 pair were half the price of one pair at my optometrist. They also had an optometrist there too (by appointment only).

For shopping the part, they were handing out masks as it was the recommendation. They also had disposable masks for sale (best price I have seen in a while). About 1/2 the people in line came with masks, many took the few one. Unfortunately, the guy behind me refused going on about his rights. I personally hope they make wearing masks there a requirement. It is one in the US already.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

People do not have a 'right' to shop at a store. A store has the 'right' to refuse service to people who refuse a dress code.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

andrewf said:


> People do not have a 'right' to shop at a store. A store has the 'right' to refuse service to people who refuse a dress code.


Absolutely, you need to follow the store's dress code ... no real issue there. 

The problem I saw was they ignored the social distancing guidelines that are in place. 
I know a few stores here that have been fined in the past week, this local Costco may be next.


----------



## alexincash (May 27, 2020)

andrewf said:


> People do not have a 'right' to shop at a store. A store has the 'right' to refuse service to people who refuse a dress code.
> [/QUOTE
> this is correct


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> People do not have a 'right' to shop at a store. A store has the 'right' to refuse service to people who refuse a dress code.


No, stores and employers only have limited power to create and enforce dress codes.
This is very well established in Canadian law.

There have been many cases where discriminatory dress codes were overruled. 

I'm not sure if anyone has challenged the mask requests yet, most places I've seen have not been enforcing their distancing policies that aggressively anyway.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Unfortunately, the guy behind me refused going on about his rights.


For clarity, I was commenting on this.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> No, stores and employers only have limited power to create and enforce dress codes.
> This is very well established in Canadian law.
> 
> There have been many cases where discriminatory dress codes were overruled.
> ...


I'm not aware of any specific rules of what is allowed to be prohibited. The requirements just cannot be discriminatory against protected characteristics such as race, gender, disability etc. Unless a person cannot wear a mask due to a disability, I think stores are within their rights to deny entry to someone not wearing them, much like 'no shirt, no shoes'.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

andrewf said:


> For clarity, I was commenting on this.


Thanks for the clarity. I don't think people understand the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms very well. You are correct that it's not a 'right' to shop in a private store. A private business can decide what their dress code is or rules to come in are, as longs as those rules are not based on gender, orientation, race, religion, age, disabilities, etc. 



MrMatt said:


> No, stores and employers only have limited power to create and enforce dress codes.
> This is very well established in Canadian law.
> 
> There have been many cases where discriminatory dress codes were overruled.
> ...


As long as the dress code does not discriminate age, gender, orientation, race, religion, disabilities, cause due hardship, or is 'unreasonable'. Dress codes are enforceable. A private business can for sure choose to not let you in. Ever been to some high end Michelin star restaurants? If you don't meet their standards, you don't get in. 

I remember we went out with a group of friends for a dinner theatre which specifically said 'No blue jeans' (Shirt and pants/bottoms were also listed) on the ticket. One of our party members late coming from work and showed up in blue jeans. There were others in black jeans that were allowed in, but not so much our friend. There was no time for him to drive home to change, and we were told we were stuck. Apparently, I could have put him in my skirt that I had my trunk, and that was okay, but no blue jeans. He was about the change into my skirt and the manager came up with an alternative. They found our friend an extra pair of stage pants, they were nicer on him than my skirt, so it was fine. I personally thought it was a strange rule, but it stuck. We had a lawyer in our group who didn't think there was a problem Though, that could be because he wanted to see our friend in my skirt.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I wonder because Costco is a “membership”.....if the rules are different.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I'm not aware of any specific rules of what is allowed to be prohibited. The requirements just cannot be discriminatory against protected characteristics such as race, gender, disability etc. Unless a person cannot wear a mask due to a disability, I think stores are within their rights to deny entry to someone not wearing them, much like 'no shirt, no shoes'.


Yes, disability, or religion, I don't know if cultural standards would be an acceptable reason.

As it is Costco here is only requesting, and so many people are doing mouth masks, it's kind of silly


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Yes, disability, or religion, I don't know if cultural standards would be an acceptable reason.
> 
> As it is Costco here is only requesting, and so many people are doing mouth masks, it's kind of silly


What do you mean by cultural standard? Do you mean culture of a country? 

US Costco has been mandating masks since early May. They have refused people entry. They even give away masks 









'This isn't about the mask, it's about control': Costco customer asked to leave after refusing to wear a face covering


A Costco employee in Arvada, Colorado, with a badge name "Tison" asked the man who refused to wear a face covering to leave the store.



www.usatoday.com
 




TNT has been requiring masks for a hike. They charge $1, and also take your temperate before going in. Our sports medical clinic requires the same. My chiropractor doesn’t allow in the building without a mask. My doctor requires the same too.

The exception would be if you are under two or if you have breathing problems. The only reason it is not Federally regulated is because of enforceability, but provincial and municipal governments can choose to regulate. Private can also choose to make it mandatory. This has nothing to do with ‘rights’ but what is prudent.


----------

